
Walmart dwarfs oil giants in list of biggest companies by revenue - prmph
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_companies_by_revenue
======
jacobwilliamroy
Walmart will be at the top. Government basically ran all the mom and pops out
of business with the shutdown, funneling everyone into the big chains. I am
sure all those apocryphal letters and emails from "someone in the national
guard/white house" telling everyone the government would starve them if they
didnt shop till they dropped, were from some psycho or more likely group of
psychos working in the marketing department of a big retail chain.

The panic shopping really boosted sales and had the added bonus of draining
everyone's wallets before the economic crash made everyone poor and
unemployed. Of course, walmart gets to skim off the welfare too, so they
really are an indestructible company. We should make them a government
department already, seeing as how teaching people to apply for government
subsidy is part of their employee training.

------
prmph
I found this list interesting several ways.

Walmarts sits at the top, a retail company that dwarfs even the national oil
giant of a huge country (china). There are no other retail companies in the
top 10, not even Amazon.

Volkswagen is bigger than Toyota, though not by much. I always thought Toyota
was far and away the biggest automaker.

Eight of the top 10 biggest companies are oil companies; we are nowhere near
peak oil, and oil industry has out-sized influence on our world.

Microsoft and Facebook are not on the list (!)

~~~
jacobwilliamroy
Microsoft and facebook mainly provide surveillance services. Not nearly as
valuable as oil, which is an integral part of everything with no viable
alternatives (as opposed to fb and ms who only provide slight advantages over
traditional analog surveillance). Why do you think we fight wars over oil? We
cant even produce and install a set of solar panels without using oil as the
means to do so. Do you see any solar powered solar panel factories? What about
a fully solar powered solar panel supply chain? Try asking about such things
and people just scratch their heads and shrug.

------
arkis22
Poor Saudi Arabia. In 20 years they're probably screwed. CUE SOFTBANK
INVESTMENTS.

